# Meet Holden



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone
I just got my hedgehog about a month ago and he is a doll. I gave him his first bath tonight and thought I would post pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Precious! I love him name- is it from 'Catcher in the Rye'? Because if so, we must think alike because I almost named my hedgie that too!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I want to "hold-en" Holden!!! He's adorable!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

He is so precious!  
Such a cutie, congrats!


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Love the pics & the name! Wanted to name my son Holden, but hubby wouldn't go for it. Enjoy him!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby! You are very lucky!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I love the name, and he's very adorable.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

He's adorable!! Contrats and welcome!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's stunning!  
I love the name reminds me of a little beach here in NC.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Its funny cause everyone asks me if his name is from Catcher in the Rye, and although I read the book its not where it came from. I also have horses and one of them is named Hayden. I loved the name and wanted the male version, so Holden came along!
Thanks everyone I think he is quite the cutie too


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He is a cutie! I also love his name!


----------

